# The Rite of Spring of Jazz



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Ascension- John Coltrane. Tell me what you guys think, have you already heard this chart?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know what Ascension sounded like to listeners 50 years ago, but it doesn't sound all that radical at this point. I don't find it difficult listening at all. Just listen to what the rhythm section is playing. It's pretty straight forward swinging jazz in many sections. Elvin Jones really beats the hell out that drum kit, but he sounds great! Even all those horns can't over power him. I like the way he brings down the volume behind Shepp's solo. The 1960s was a great time for innovative jazz.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:trp:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Just finished listening to Om. Not as good as Ascension. And the drums weren't loud enough. Now listening to Selflessness. I like the sound of this!


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

One of my favourite pieces of music. Interesting that you posted edition I. I almost always listen to edition II. Not saying it's better, but it's just what I'm more used to hearing.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I can listen to _Ascension_ but I prefer Ornette Coleman's _Free Jazz_ album.


----------

